# The Witch's Shack 2010 - Yard Haunt



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Hey hey everybody!

I've been a long time lurker of the forum and decided to finally post my yard haunt from last year.

I am kinda disappointed with some of the pics, but I've read up on picture taking here on HauntForum, so I think this year will be better.

So my whole theme is that a witch (know as Aunt Ingrid around our house) has set herself up in my backyard shed, right next to a mysterious cemetery that only appears on Halloween night.

Basically I make the ToTs and their parents walk up my driveway, down a dark alley into my yard, past the cemetery and finally into my shed to get the candy.

I dress as the Grimm and escort them to and from my yard causing all kinds of high-jinx along the way.

I must give major props and thanks to Stalloween for his paper maché pumpkin tutorials (you seriously rock dude!) and to ScareFX.com for their How To for the Stirring Witch prop (equally awesome!)

I also have some video, but it'll need a little post production work as it's a little dark and grainy...

Enjoy!

http://www.flickr.com//photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627634921322/show/

P.S. I tried adding a flickr slideshow but couldn't figure it out, so I had to settle for the link instead!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

great work! looks spooktacular!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks great. Love the witch.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Love it...I did about 20 of the stolloween inspired pumpkins last yr myself...I love em..Nice set up.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thank you all kindly for the compliments!

I love they way the Witch makes the ToTs think twice before entering the Shack 

@cerinad: 20 in one year! That's quite an impressive pumpkin patch


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, your pictures are fantastic! I love the whole way you have to thread through the cemetary to get to the Witch's Shack! The lighting and all the props look great. I really like the ghost/skelly guy and the witch herself. It is amazing what you can create when you are a skilled lurker! Great job! I know the TOT's and their parents really appreciate all the hard work. You are what makes Halloween so special for so many.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work the atmosphere is very impressive. The pumpkins are. Super creepy, too. Pumpkins are on my 2012 list.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*that is one creeepy witch. I love the whole set up and your pumkins rock!* :jol:


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

@Pumpkin5 Thanks for the kind words! I looove making ToTs work for the candy and scaring the parents is an added bonus too 

The skelly used to be an FCG but it broke down a few days before the big dance so I had to improvise.

@walterb Thanks! I enjoyed making those pumpkins, but it was time consuming for me, having kids around is a challenge (but a fun one!)

@Dark Angel 27 Much appreciated! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice setup indeed, love the use of smaller props and details as well...well put together and great work on the central witch figure.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Regions Beyond!

I like the little things, details... Even though a typical ToT might not notice them, I know they are there 

Plus I let them hang around in the Shack a little bit to take everything in... then Mr Grimm shows up and tells them they must get back to the light or become a permanent resident of the graveyard!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Regions - attention to the details makes all the difference in the quality of a scene in a haunt.


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Cool!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice job! Loving your witch! They are my special thing and LOVE 'em all.


----------

